# need help, cant find engine.



## Nnissanman (Nov 5, 2003)

my email 

i have a 1984 nissan 200sx with a ca20de that i want to swap.
where can i find either a 1984 gazelle or ca18det at...


someone please help


----------



## HisXLNC (Jun 17, 2002)

You should really post this in the 240SX related forums. The 84 200SX was based on the S12 platform of the Silvia family, not the Sentra based 200SX of the mid 90s.

And from what I know, CA18ET powered 200SXs were sold in Canada. A good place to start would be your local Nissan salvage yard.

But if you specifically want a CA18DET, I can't tell you. I don't know any good engine dealers.


----------



## Nnissanman (Nov 5, 2003)

thanks, how about the austrailian model. 1984 gazelle engine


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Can't find the engine huh?

Did you try looking under the hood?[/SmartAss remark]


----------



## Nnissanman (Nov 5, 2003)

Sethticlees said:


> Can't find the engine huh?
> 
> Did you try looking under the hood?[/SmartAss remark]


 duh, i have an engine in the car(ca20de),but i want to swap for a ca18det or the 1984 gazelle(austyrailian model)engine :dumbass:


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Nnissanman said:


> duh, i have an engine in the car(ca20de),but i want to swap for a ca18det or the 1984 gazelle(austyrailian model)engine :dumbass:


i believe the gazelle had ca18det option....could be wrong. and wasn't the gazelle front wheel drive?? but if you really want a ca18det look on ebay and then just look around online and good luck. they are very hard to find, especially with the needed ecu........and usually are front wheel drive configurations but a tranny from the ca20 will fit the ca18, just might not hold the power. *and you dont have a ca20de in your car* there is no such thing....unless you did it yourself and if you did you wouldn't be looking for a ca18det to swap


----------



## Nnissanman (Nov 5, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> i believe the gazelle had ca18det option....could be wrong. and wasn't the gazelle front wheel drive?? but if you really want a ca18det look on ebay and then just look around online and good luck. they are very hard to find, especially with the needed ecu........and usually are front wheel drive configurations but a tranny from the ca20 will fit the ca18, just might not hold the power. *and you dont have a ca20de in your car* there is no such thing....unless you did it yourself and if you did you wouldn't be looking for a ca18det to swap



from what i was told by my mechanic the egine is the ca20de, my self i have no clue.. all i know is that before it snaped the cam it was snappy as hell, ive been through two cams in about 3 months and cant figure out why. my mechanic cant firure it out either. and if i had the ca20de why would i not want to swap.... :fluffy: and by the way the gazelle had the fj20....


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Nnissanman said:


> from what i was told by my mechanic the egine is the ca20de, my self i have no clue.. all i know is that before it snaped the cam it was snappy as hell, ive been through two cams in about 3 months and cant figure out why. my mechanic cant firure it out either. and if i had the ca20de why would i not want to swap.... :fluffy: and by the way the gazelle had the fj20....


ok, well nissan never made a twin cam ca20 (the d stands for dohc). alot of us wish they had cause that would have been awesome power if it had followed the lines of its little brothers (ca16de and ca18de). not to mention if you had a turbo...ca20det.....anyhow, before i get ahead of myself here. and i can't see why you would be snapping cams...sounds like a major problem to me. ca20's last a very very long time. if you can't find a ca18det try working up your ca20....although there aren't much in the way of aftermarket parts you can start learning and researching what nissan offered for engines and go from there to imagine different things you could do. like say a ca18de head on the 20 block with a t28 turbo would be nice...


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

they also made a ca18et witch is a sohc with a turbo ,but there hard to find too. but hey good luck on the hunt.

now is your car fwd,rwd?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

red_devil said:


> they also made a ca18et witch is a sohc with a turbo ,but there hard to find too. but hey good luck on the hunt.
> 
> now is your car fwd,rwd?


ca18et was 200sx turbo that i know of.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

well guys, lets just invite him to the e/ca series forums. ill bet ur post will get alot more responses and helpful info such as what gsolo and others have already given u. see ya there


----------



## Nnissanman (Nov 5, 2003)

AVERAGE said:


> well guys, lets just invite him to the e/ca series forums. ill bet ur post will get alot more responses and helpful info such as what gsolo and others have already given u. see ya there



what is the e/ca series forums, and where do i find it... :fluffy:


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

E/CA forum -->http://www.nissanforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=21


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

The CA18ET would be a big headache for little gain. It only put out about 20 more hp than the CA20E. What he needs is a RWD CA18DET. I know boost_boy was looking to sell a RWD CA18DE he's converting to DET, a full swap. 
http://www.nissaninfiniticlub.net/forums/showthread.php?threadid=42042

Also, you should check out the NICO forum's CA section. A bunch of CA18DET guys in there.

http://www.nissaninfiniticlub.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?forumid=126


----------

